# 1533 start but dies as you let go of the key



## holeshotking1999 (2 mo ago)

I've tried everything and I keep reading about a fuel shutoff solenoid, grant you I know what they are for I have been around long enough but this 1533 mahindra does not have one , all its got is what I call a suction control valve, my question is is or does this thing have fuel shut off solenoid or not because I'll be honest , our dealerships around here have little to no experience and aren't very helpful at all. Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

holeshotking1999 said:


> I've tried everything and I keep reading about a fuel shutoff solenoid, grant you I know what they are for I have been around long enough but this 1533 mahindra does not have one , all its got is what I call a suction control valve, my question is is or does this thing have fuel shut off solenoid or not because I'll be honest , our dealerships around here have little to no experience and aren't very helpful at all. Thanks


G'day holeshotking1999, you need to google "suction control valve", there is a lot of info on the web and what I have read (a short amount) your ASV is controlled by the ECU, strange you haven't seen code on the display for a fault.

I think your tractor has the OBD11 code reader connection on your tractor, this is usually 16 pin and the connector will have a cover over the connector.

You may want to check the run outlet on the ignition switch seeing the tractor will start on start position and when you release to run, tractor stops, the switch may be faulty and if the ECU doesn't get power in the run position, then the engine will stop, easy test with a multimeter set to DC volts.

This is when you need a wiring schematic or workshop manual.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I think I might confirm the key switch itself is working properly before going too deep into it.


----------



## holeshotking1999 (2 mo ago)

Well thanks for input but I did some diagnosing of my own because there is no good schematic offered by mahindra, but what a pain it has been trying to trouble shoot this thing with no info but conclusion was the Can Hi wires to #2#3 injectors came loose in the harness side of the ecu plug, couldn't tell by looking at it and made sense why it's been intermittently giving me fits, but got it tooken care of and just gotta figure out why it has no throttle response know


----------

